# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Учебно- тренировочный сбор (семинар) по IPO Воронеж!

## ARGO07

С28.05.12-по 1.06.12 Учебно- тренировочный сбор (семинар) по IPO . 
 По трем разделам : След, Послушание, Защита. 
 Ведет семинар Спортсмен, Судья , Владелец питомника 

 Кроха Наталья: 

http://dogcompet.ru/player.php?id=23 
http://dogcompet.ru/jude.php?id=20 
http://dogcompet.ru/kennel.php?id=36 

 Стоимость семинара 6000р. 
 Семинар пойдет на базе отдыха «Солнечная поляна». 
 Питание и проживание оплачиваются отдельно. 
 По окончании семинара пройдут квалификационные соревнования по IPO 1.2.3. BH. 
 Участие в семинаре ограниченно всего 15 мест с собаками.

http://trainingdogs.ucoz.ru/forum/79

 --------------------------------------------- 
 Заявки на участие высылать по адресу : naida06voron@yandex.ru В заявке указывать своё имя, фамилию, кличку собаки, породу, возраст (месяцами) на момент проведения семинара, интересующий вас вопрос, который вы желаете отработать со своей собакой. 

 По всем вопросам обращаться: 
 Моб. тел.: 8 908 131 22 77 
 Моб.тел. : 8 908 130 06 07

 :Ab:

----------


## ARGO07

27 мая 2012г Состоится племенной отбор (кёрунг)
 Собак породы немецкая овчарка
 С 09.00 по 12.00
на базе «Солнечная Поляна»  

27 мая  2012 года на базе «Солнечная Поляна»  состоится семинар для судей РКФ по IPO, VPG, BH, FH. Не прошедшим обязательный семинар в Москве. По материалам руководства FCI для международных испытаний пользовательских собак и розыскных собак. Вступившим в действие с 01 января 2012г.
 Начало семинара в 14.00, начало регистрации участников в 13.00. 
при регистрации иметь ксерокопию судейского листа РКФ.  
Семинар поводит судья экзаменатор Кроха Наталья.

28.05.12 по 1.06.12 пройдет
 Учебно- тренировочный сбор (семинар) по IPO . 
 По трем разделам : След, Послушание, Защита. 
 Ведет семинар Спортсмен, Судья РКФ-FCI, Владелец питомника 
 Кроха Наталья

02-03 . 06. 2012г. 
Чемпионата Воронежской области и Первенства Воронежской области 
 по спортивно-прикладному собаководству IPO – 3. САСТ. 
 Квалификационных соревнований IPO 1,2. BH. 
 C присвоением Разрядов. 
  СУДЕЙСТВО: 
 Главный судья IPO 1,2,3: КРОХА НАТАЛЬЯ № 718 
 ( Национальный судья по спорту, РКФ- FCI – г. Волгоград) 
 Главный секретарь: Лынова Дина Николаевна. 
 Судья ВН : ДИКАРЕВСКАЯ ЕЛЕНА ЛЬВОВНА N 717 
 ( Национальный судья по спорту, РКФ- FCI – г. Волгоград) 
 Фигурант соревнований: ВЛАДИСЛАВ ЦЕВАШЕВ № 91 РКФ г. Волгоград.

ПРОВОДИТ
 ВРОО Федерация Спортивно Прикладного Собаководства.

----------

